# getting flashed, headlights too high, how to adjust?



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi,
when driving alone I get rarely flashed but yesterday I had a full Atlas (two adults in third row) and got flashed all the time (on low beam).
It appears to headlights are adjusted too high.

How is that supposed to work? 
Are the headlights auto-adjusting for different load distributions or is there a factory adjustment for 'average' load?
Is it possible to adjust them?

thanks


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Keep in mind the Atlas's LEDs are very white and somewhat brighter than standard halogens...I've been flashed before too. I bet that's all it is.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Keep in mind the Atlas's LEDs are very white and somewhat brighter than standard halogens...I've been flashed before too. I bet that's all it is.


It was very bad yesterday with a heavier than usual load in the back of the car.
Almost every second car flashed me.
It was very unpleasant driving and my previous car allowed to adjust the headlights when the trunk was loaded (or did it automatically).


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

There is no adjustment.

Edit: They can be adjusted under the hood with wrenches. You can not adjust them on the fly like some cars that have an adjustment switch. My friend's Volvo XC90 had one for the HIDs.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

The design doesn’t help. They look like high beams are on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Icantdrive65 said:


> There is no adjustment.


Sorry, I do not believe that. Wouldn't even be legal for a road-going vehicle.


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

*Headlight Adjustment*

Yes, they are adjustable and it's very easy to do. The adjusting knobs are next to each headlight and on the top side. They are staring at you in the the face when you open the hood. I do not remember the details of which direction or how much to turn to adjust the low beams a certain amount, but you will find the information in this forum if you do a search.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Fgv1it said:


> Yes, they are adjustable and it's very easy to do. The adjusting knobs are next to each headlight and on the top side. They are staring at you in the the face when you open the hood. I do not remember the details of which direction or how much to turn to adjust the low beams a certain amount, but you will find the information in this forum if you do a search.


Proper DYI adjustment requires a vertical wall at the end of a horizontal surface.


----------

